#     1  8.2

## Vi_Ola

. ,  .          -      .    1   8,2.
 .
   .        ( ). 
      (   ,   ) - 1831804,27,   ( ,    ) - 1597288,14.  
    :   - 17  (  ),    - 37 .    :   - 107753,19;   - 43169,95.
      . 
  376960,00  ..  57502,37
  110357,56  ..  16834,20
   - 18848,00  ..  2875,12
  17 .
          -     -  . 
      .   - 19.01 - 76.05 (  ).          - " ".   ? 
     .     -            -      .
           : -68 -77  -          .     ,  ?                -   ?
,             :           -     : - 44.01 - 76.05    44       ,          .      93523,36-43169,95=50353,41.
   ,    -  .

----------


## Vi_Ola

(   ).

----------

> (   ,   ) - 1831804,27,   ( ,    ) - 1597288,14.  
>     :   - 17  (  ),    - 37 .


  ,      ,         .  .   ? ..     ,                  .

----------


## Vi_Ola

.         .    -    .         2  -     (   )       .
          15  17  1997.    -  .  ..                 .           .        . 
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/218504/
http://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=98618
        -       ,     -      -....    ... :yes:

----------



----------

,     ,    .   19.01.
     ,   . 19.01.    ..      ,  ,    ?

----------


## Lady-M

1  ,     ?

 ...   -  05,01,    11,01,      10,01,       ?

----------

> 1  ,     ?


,     08.

----------


## Vi_Ola

> ,     ,    .   19.01.
>      ,   . 19.01.    ..      ,  ,    ?


      1   .     .       19      ,           .   . ,   -  -   - .

----------

,  .   ..   ,    ,     19.1. ..      ,    ,   ,   .    :  44.02  76.08 (.  )    
 19.01  76.08   
 68.02  19.01 
 .    ,  :
76.07 (   76.08 (.  )     
76.07 ()  19.01  .
   . 19.01     ,   .. .
   ,    .   ,      76.08.

----------


## merry09

> . ,  .          -      .    1   8,2.
>  .
>    .        ( ). 
>       (   ,   ) - 1831804,27,   ( ,    ) - 1597288,14.  
>     :   - 17  (  ),    - 37 .    :   - 107753,19;   - 43169,95.
>       . 
>   376960,00  ..  57502,37
>   110357,56  ..  16834,20
>    - 18848,00  ..  2875,12
> ...


, ,     ?
        .

----------


## Naumov

.

----------

> (   ,   ) - 1831804,27,   ( ,    ) - 1597288,14.


       /.

----------


## ˸

> /.


  ,       .. ""

----------


## Mashunya

> .


 :yes:     .   .

----------

> ,       .. ""


    ?    ?    ?  : ?      "  .. ""   "

----------

> ,  .   ..   ,    ,     19.1. ..      ,    ,   ,   .    :  44.02  76.08 (.  )    
>  19.01  76.08   
>  68.02  19.01 
>  .    ,  :
> 76.07 (   76.08 (.  )     
> 76.07 ()  19.01  .
>    . 19.01     ,   .. .
>    ,    .   ,      76.08.


   ,        44.02. ,         -      ,    -    .

----------


## -

,         1,    19.01       .      .    -   .   :
      "   "
  -   ,   

  "    "
  " "
   19,01
   "-"
  "    -"
  " -"
  -
  "    "

,

----------


## Mashunya

,    2    ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

(-).... 
  (     ...    ...     !)
1)      ,   -         

                 .... 
2)        (  ) 
3)         346,16 .8        ? 

     :    "  ,      ,               ..."

   ,   "         (. 2 . 28   164-).         ,   .    ,           ,            ,        .          ,      (. 2 . 346.17  ,     12.12.08 03-11-04/2/195). ,        ,              (. 4 . 1 . 346.16, . 2 . 346.17  )."

4)                -   ,           ? -     346.16 .4 -    (    )....

 , ....

----------


## -

> ,    2    ?


Mashunya,        .   ,      ,

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

))))
5)    (       )          -           ?

          (49     ),         346,16 .3 3.? 

"   (, )  ,    (  )                    :
... 
              15            - 50  ,    - 30       - 20  ( .  ""  17.05.2007 N 85-)"

----------

,      :Smilie: 

      1 8.2?
1.    :
08 76( ) -   
19 76( ) -  
   , ..  

2.    :
01 08 -    (      )

3.    :
76(   ) 51 -   

4. ,   ?? (  )
76( ) 76(   ) -   

5.    
68 19 -  -   

      19  76( )         

 ,          44( ) ?  ?

        "   "

,    ?

----------

> ?    ?    ?  : ?      "  .. ""   "


   ?         ,   ?         (   ),   -  ?

----------


## D.D.

,          44( ) ?  ?

        "   "

,    ??

----------

! ,  .         .
     18.   ,  ,        .        ,    .   ,  ,     ,   .   -   .     .

:								


20.11.2014	08.04	76.05	2443257,42	2156779,66	286471,76	                    		
20.11.2014	19.01	76.05	439785,22			                                                 ,  		
24.11.2014	01.01	08.04	2443251,42	2156779,66	286471,76	                    		
10.11.2014	76.09	51	870850,00			                                                          1-    		
02.12.2014	76.09	51	158938,93			                                                           2-    		
26.12.2014	76.09	51	158938,93			                                                          3-    		
31.10.2014	76.05	76.09	870850,00			                                                     		
01.12.2014	76.05	76.09	158938,93			                                                      		
01.01.2015	76.05	76.09	158938,93			                                                     		
21.11.2014	68.02	19.01	132841,53			                                                   -  		
01.12.2014	68.02	19.01	24244,92			                                                   -  		
31.12.2014	26	02.01	66033,82	58291,34	7742,48	                                            		

    (   - 18)

31.12.2014	09	68.04.2	1548,50			                                                              (7742,4820%)

----------

> ,    2    ?


,

----------

> ,         1,    19.01       .      .    -   .   :
>       "   "
>   -   ,   
> 
>   "    "
>   " "
>    19,01
>    "-"
>   "    -"
> ...


  100000000  !!!    !!! !!!  !!!

----------


## irinka_gl

> ,          44( ) ?  ?
> 
>         "   "
> 
> ,    ??


  :Smilie:

----------


## irinka_gl

> ?         ,   ?         (   ),   -  ?


     "   "   ,        ,      ,

----------


## catlina

,  ,       1  8.3!
    19.6 (       .)   7.7.    /,  ,  , .         ?

----------


## irinka_gl

> 


    , !

44  90,7       ,

----------


## Lazy Sea

,  .    .         . , -      1  8.2    :       ,   ?    .

----------


## Mashunya

) 
   3.0.40

 ,   

       ,   .        .

----------


## Lazy Sea

(

----------


## Mashunya

*Lazy Sea*,   ,     8.2  ,     ( 
,      ,         ,   .    ,      .
 Naumov ,    ""    .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> (


  ?
http://www.1c-usoft.ru/our_publicati...dstvo_leasing/

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?
> http://www.1c-usoft.ru/our_publicati...dstvo_leasing/


  ,      ,    )   ,    )     18,       ,   (

----------


## Lazy Sea

BMW X6 xDrive30d   ,      19    ,   .       .       3 ,      ,   4.9   .   , ,        ?

----------

> ,        ?


- ,    ?
- ,    !

, ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> - ,    ?
> - ,    !
> 
> , ...


))) 
   ( )   "-".           ,       - .   -:  - 4,6-4,8   ,   1,7 .   - Opel Omega, Mercedes-Benz E-  BMW " ".
  ( F)        ,     ""  " ".     4,8   ,    1,7 .   - BMW " ", Jaguar XJ8, Mercedes-Benz S500/S600, Rolls-Royce. 

     BMW " ,   BMW " ,  BMW X6 xDrive30d)        .   ""      )     (((((...

----------


## Lazy Sea

, .     .       -  .     ,    .     3      ,        -      ,      -.  .       ,           ,      .       ,     .           .   -        -.   . .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,     -      , -     ,      ,            -      .  -  - , .    .          ,      -,   ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   .          ,     .   8.2   2.0
 -    ,  : 
  -  .    . 1 . 172  ,          -  . ,    -    .          . 
 ""       ,      :        .    -     ,       .              -.         . 
*  -        -.* 

 -   ,  !!!!      -              .  ,     .

       :        ,      .  !!!   -    -.
     ,       ,     ,    19      ,          .            ,     19  (   )        .  ...  . .
,     )))

----------

> .    -    .         2  -     (   )       .


       (     ...)

   ,           ,     - ,     -1  ???...

  ,         ???

_ -         ,     -       (???)_



    -1 -     200 ,     /...        1 -....(( 

 !         ...

----------

